# Banana flavoured Nesquick and Indoor tennis courts.



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't find either of these (they don't have anything to do with each other I know).

Can't play tennis in this heat its killing me (and will get worse)

And can't live without my good old banana nesquick milkshake. Its the only one I like and Tesco won't deliver this far.

Any ideas?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Tennis, buy a wii

Milkshake, buy the fresh ready made bottles


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks - for the milkshake ill stick to the bottle but nothing beats nesquick.

I have a wii but its not the same thing. Used to be in David Lloyd in the UK (yeah i was that stupid and got ripped off by them with the 3 month cancellation etc) but there were indoor tennis courts.

If anyone knows of any (indoor tenis courts) let me know, it means I can play for about 5 times the amount as I can outside without falling flat on my face...

Cheers


----------

